# 2006 rev up ecu to 2005 z



## medinafx (Jun 11, 2009)

i know the 2005 z has 285 hp but i want to get the 300hp from the newer ones is it possible to swap ecu's between this 2 years?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

medinafx said:


> i know the 2005 z has 285 hp but i want to get the 300hp from the newer ones is it possible to swap ecu's between this 2 years?



The ecu won't make the difference since cam, plenum, and duel throttle were introduced in 300 hp models/2006. Is there anybody that can confirm or deny this?


----------

